# New Beek from Ohio



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome and glad you're here. It just got a little
bit more "outstanding" with your joining....


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I am in columbus.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome Mike! You will learn a lot here, and you'll get to know a lot of great people too.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

Yes, you can learn a lot here about bees & beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum for tips & suggestions covering the basics. 

I also recommend getting involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs are great places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beeks. Looks like you're quite close to the Lorain club:
http://www.loraincountybeekeepers.org/

http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/Regional & County Clubs/countyclubs.html


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome! About 4 years ago I wanted to get into beekeeping. No classes, I learned from Beesource and am still learning.... There are many experienced beeks here who enjoy teaching and discussing bees!!!

I'm in Westerville, a suburb of Columbus.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, There is even a "Beekeeping for Dummies" and it is pretty good. They go cheap on eBay.


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome, There is even a "Beekeeping for Dummies" and it is pretty good. They go cheap on eBay.


I bought mine from Amazon.com for less than one dollar. Shipping was three something.


----------



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard! You wont find a better place to learn from. Ask as many questions as you can, that is the only way that you are going to learn. I am from southern Ohio, if I can help, let me know.
Marc


----------

